# Fassone dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Le parole dell'AD.



## admin (20 Aprile 2018)

Fassone a Sky dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD del Milan:"Come è andata? Era il terzo incontro. Abbiamo dato loro un aggiornamento dal punto di vista economico. E' andata meglio rispetto alle previsioni. Gli abbiamo ripresentato il piano dei prossimi anni. C'è stata una lunga discussione sui piani poi ci siamo lasciati con rispetto e simpatia. Ora aspettiamo una loro risposta. Il MIlan ha un finanziamento in essere, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno presentare anche una lettera scritta di Elliott che garantisce il suo supporto in caso remoto di default. Quindi nulla può succedere alle finanze del Milan. Rifinanziamento? Ne abbiamo parlato con la Uefa. Li abbiamo rassicurato su tempistiche e finanziamenti. *Potrebbe essere finanziamento puro o socio che entra in società*. Ma non so se ci sarà o da dove arriverà. Siamo qui perchè nei tre anni prima di noi non erano stati rispettati i parametri. E' plausibile che ci siano sanzioni. Speriamo che non tarpino troppo le ali. Ci saranno ripercussioni sul mercato? Non ho la più pallida idea cosa ci sia nei loro pensieri. Ci siamo lasciati con simpatia siamo in attesa di future richieste e approfondimenti. Novità sul rifinanziamento? Abbiamo tre proposte sul tavolo. Non voglio più fare previsioni. E' una cosa importante. Mi auguro di risolvere la questione il prima possibile. *Il Milan dovrà cedere giocatori?* Escludiamo le potenziali sanzioni, parlo della parte economica: al di là delle questioni tecniche, io non sono obbligato a cedere. Poi dovremo inserire dei nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni. Non aspettatevi la mega campagna acquisti dello scorso anno. Credo bastino 2-3 nuovi giocatori".


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD del Milan:"Come è andata? Era il terzo incontro. Abbiamo dato loro un aggiornamento dal punto di vista economico. E' andata meglio rispetto alle previsioni. Gli abbiamo ripresentato il piano dei prossimi anni. C'è stata una lunga discussione sui piani poi ci siamo lasciati con rispetto e simpatia. Ora aspettiamo una loro risposta. Il MIlan ha un finanziamento in essere, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno presentare anche una lettera scritta di Elliott che garantisce il suo supporto in caso remoto di default. Quindi nulla può succedere alle finanze del Milan. Rifinanziamento? Ne abbiamo parlato con la Uefa. Li abbiamo rassicurato su tempistiche e finanziamenti. *Potrebbe essere finanziamento puro o socio che entra in società*. Ma non so se ci sarà o da dove arriverà".
> 
> In aggiornamento



a parte elliott, situazione molto fumosa e in alto mare


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD del Milan:"Come è andata? Era il terzo incontro. Abbiamo dato loro un aggiornamento dal punto di vista economico. E' andata meglio rispetto alle previsioni. Gli abbiamo ripresentato il piano dei prossimi anni. C'è stata una lunga discussione sui piani poi ci siamo lasciati con rispetto e simpatia. Ora aspettiamo una loro risposta. Il MIlan ha un finanziamento in essere, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno presentare anche una lettera scritta di Elliott che garantisce il suo supporto in caso remoto di default. Quindi nulla può succedere alle finanze del Milan. Rifinanziamento? Ne abbiamo parlato con la Uefa. Li abbiamo rassicurato su tempistiche e finanziamenti. *Potrebbe essere finanziamento puro o socio che entra in società*. Ma non so se ci sarà o da dove arriverà. Siamo qui perchè nei tre anni prima di noi non erano stati rispettati i parametri. E' plausibile che ci siano sanzioni. Speriamo che non tarpino troppo le ali. Ci saranno ripercussioni sul mercato? Non ho la più pallida idea cosa ci sia nei loro pensieri. Ci siamo lasciati con simpatia siamo in attesa di future richieste e approfondimenti. Novità sul rifinanziamento? Abbiamo tre proposte sul tavolo. Non voglio più fare previsioni. E' una cosa importante. Mi auguro di risolvere la questione il prima possibile. *Il Milan dovrà cedere giocatori?* Escludiamo le potenziali sanzioni, parlo della parte economica: al di là delle questioni tecniche, io non sono obbligato a cedere. Poi dovremo inserire dei nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni. Non aspettatevi la mega campagna acquisti dello scorso anno. Credo bastino 2-3 nuovi giocatori".



.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2018)

Mah, non mi ha convinto granchè.

Vediamo che succede.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD del Milan:"Come è andata? Era il terzo incontro. Abbiamo dato loro un aggiornamento dal punto di vista economico. E' andata meglio rispetto alle previsioni. Gli abbiamo ripresentato il piano dei prossimi anni. C'è stata una lunga discussione sui piani poi ci siamo lasciati con rispetto e simpatia. Ora aspettiamo una loro risposta. Il *MIlan ha un finanziamento in essere, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno presentare anche una lettera scritta di Elliott che garantisce il suo supporto in caso remoto di default. *Quindi nulla può succedere alle finanze del Milan. Rifinanziamento? Ne abbiamo parlato con la Uefa. Li abbiamo rassicurato su tempistiche e finanziamenti. *Potrebbe essere finanziamento puro o socio che entra in società*. Ma non so se ci sarà o da dove arriverà. Siamo qui perchè nei tre anni prima di noi non erano stati rispettati i parametri. E' plausibile che ci siano sanzioni. Speriamo che non tarpino troppo le ali. Ci saranno ripercussioni sul mercato? Non ho la più pallida idea cosa ci sia nei loro pensieri. Ci siamo lasciati con simpatia siamo in attesa di future richieste e approfondimenti. Novità sul rifinanziamento? Abbiamo tre proposte sul tavolo. Non voglio più fare previsioni. E' una cosa importante. Mi auguro di risolvere la questione il prima possibile. *Il Milan dovrà cedere giocatori?* Escludiamo le potenziali sanzioni, parlo della parte economica: al di là delle questioni tecniche, io non sono obbligato a cedere. Poi dovremo inserire dei nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni. Non aspettatevi la mega campagna acquisti dello scorso anno. Credo bastino 2-3 nuovi giocatori".



Con la storia della lettera di Elliot doveva esprimersi meglio, ora con sta cosa del default remoto ci vedo una bella campagna mediatica mica da ridere. Non poteva semplicemente dire di aver presentato altre garanzie grazie all'apporto di Elliot?
Che senso ha parlare di default? Per tirare fuori altra cagnare giornalistica per un anno intero? Per prepararsi al peggio?
Ho adorato fassone i primi tempi per come ha gestito la comunicazione, ma è da mesi che ogni volta che parla invece di rasserenare crea invece più casini e favorisce l'"ambaradam" mediatico della stampa.


----------



## kipstar (20 Aprile 2018)

ribadisce 2 o 3 nuovi giocatori....

domanda : reina è uno dei 3 ? così si capisce subito un po' tutto......


----------



## Mic (20 Aprile 2018)

Non so come leggere queste dichiarazioni. Una cosa è certa, il FPF è la più grande porcata mai vista. I deboli rimangono deboli e i forti si rafforzano al fine di mantenere lo status quo. 
Una pratica mafiosa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Aprile 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ribadisce 2 o 3 nuovi giocatori....
> 
> domanda : reina è uno dei 3 ? così si capisce subito un po' tutto......



Reina, Ki e Strinic!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD del Milan:"Come è andata? Era il terzo incontro. Abbiamo dato loro un aggiornamento dal punto di vista economico. E' andata meglio rispetto alle previsioni. Gli abbiamo ripresentato il piano dei prossimi anni. C'è stata una lunga discussione sui piani poi ci siamo lasciati con rispetto e simpatia. Ora aspettiamo una loro risposta. Il MIlan ha un finanziamento in essere, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno presentare anche una lettera scritta di Elliott che garantisce il suo supporto in caso remoto di default. Quindi nulla può succedere alle finanze del Milan. Rifinanziamento? Ne abbiamo parlato con la Uefa. Li abbiamo rassicurato su tempistiche e finanziamenti. *Potrebbe essere finanziamento puro o socio che entra in società*. Ma non so se ci sarà o da dove arriverà. Siamo qui perchè nei tre anni prima di noi non erano stati rispettati i parametri. E' plausibile che ci siano sanzioni. Speriamo che non tarpino troppo le ali. Ci saranno ripercussioni sul mercato? Non ho la più pallida idea cosa ci sia nei loro pensieri. Ci siamo lasciati con simpatia siamo in attesa di future richieste e approfondimenti. Novità sul rifinanziamento? Abbiamo tre proposte sul tavolo. Non voglio più fare previsioni. E' una cosa importante. Mi auguro di risolvere la questione il prima possibile. *Il Milan dovrà cedere giocatori?* Escludiamo le potenziali sanzioni, parlo della parte economica: al di là delle questioni tecniche, io non sono obbligato a cedere. Poi dovremo inserire dei nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni. Non aspettatevi la mega campagna acquisti dello scorso anno. Credo bastino 2-3 nuovi giocatori".



Tutto come previsto e noto:
Sanzioni sicure (20-30 milioni)
Mercato con massimo 2-3 innesti finanziati da cessioni
Li che ancora non sa come sistemarsi e quindi opzioni tutte sul tavolo
Elliott paracadute in caso stremo

Chi ancora si stupisce davvero mi domando dove ha vissuto nell'ultimo anno


----------



## patriots88 (20 Aprile 2018)

30mln lol
facciamo anche 50
sanzioni economiche saranno sui 10, massimo 20 (ma proprio massimo)


----------



## patriots88 (20 Aprile 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ribadisce 2 o 3 nuovi giocatori....
> 
> domanda : reina è uno dei 3 ? così si capisce subito un po' tutto......



è ovvio che non si riferisce ai P0 su


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto e noto:
> Sanzioni sicure (20-30 milioni)
> Mercato con massimo 2-3 innesti finanziati da cessioni
> Li che ancora non sa come sistemarsi e quindi opzioni tutte sul tavolo
> ...



No ma cosa dici,fa tutto parte del progetto...hanno costruito una base solida,veniamo da macerie e ci vogliono 3 anni per tornare nell'olimpo...Bisogna solo aver fiducia in Mirabellis


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD del Milan:"Come è andata? Era il terzo incontro. Abbiamo dato loro un aggiornamento dal punto di vista economico. E' andata meglio rispetto alle previsioni. Gli abbiamo ripresentato il piano dei prossimi anni. C'è stata una lunga discussione sui piani poi ci siamo lasciati con rispetto e simpatia. Ora aspettiamo una loro risposta. Il MIlan ha un finanziamento in essere, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno presentare anche una lettera scritta di Elliott che garantisce il suo supporto in caso remoto di default. Quindi nulla può succedere alle finanze del Milan. Rifinanziamento? Ne abbiamo parlato con la Uefa. Li abbiamo rassicurato su tempistiche e finanziamenti. *Potrebbe essere finanziamento puro o socio che entra in società*. Ma non so se ci sarà o da dove arriverà. Siamo qui perchè nei tre anni prima di noi non erano stati rispettati i parametri. E' plausibile che ci siano sanzioni. Speriamo che non tarpino troppo le ali. Ci saranno ripercussioni sul mercato? Non ho la più pallida idea cosa ci sia nei loro pensieri. Ci siamo lasciati con simpatia siamo in attesa di future richieste e approfondimenti. Novità sul rifinanziamento? Abbiamo tre proposte sul tavolo. Non voglio più fare previsioni. E' una cosa importante. Mi auguro di risolvere la questione il prima possibile. *Il Milan dovrà cedere giocatori?* Escludiamo le potenziali sanzioni, parlo della parte economica: al di là delle questioni tecniche, io non sono obbligato a cedere. Poi dovremo inserire dei nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni. Non aspettatevi la mega campagna acquisti dello scorso anno. Credo bastino 2-3 nuovi giocatori".



Sul discorso FPF mi pare non abbia detto nulla di interessante.
Sul discorso proprietà niente di nuovo, ovvero situazione sempre indecifrabile.

Sul mercato invece le parole mi sembrano in contraddizione. Parla di 2 o 3 cessioni e di 2 o 3 acquisti?? che significa?? Ovvio che non bastino, la rosa attuale basta per fare una stagione di calcio a 7 come numero.


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Non so come leggere queste dichiarazioni. Una cosa è certa, il FPF è la più grande porcata mai vista. I deboli rimangono deboli e i forti si rafforzano al fine di mantenere lo status quo.
> Una pratica mafiosa.



Poco ma sicuro. A volte sembra proprio tagliato apposta per i club italiani. 
Comunque non voglio neanche prendermela più di tanto con la UEFA, che ha fatto un regalo a Inter e Milan con il quarto posto in Champions e le modifiche ai premi che favoriscono le squadre storiche (se poi siamo fessi a non sfruttare questi regali...).


----------



## diavolo (20 Aprile 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Non so come leggere queste dichiarazioni. Una cosa è certa, il FPF è la più grande porcata mai vista. I deboli rimangono deboli e i forti si rafforzano al fine di mantenere lo status quo.
> Una pratica mafiosa.



Il FPF è l'alibi delle società che non intendono investire.


----------



## Miracle1980 (20 Aprile 2018)

I tre acquisti sono già stati fatti: Reina, Strinic e Bacca. Fuori Donnarumma, Kalinic e Locatelli. Mi sembra un discreto miglioramento...finalmente lotteremo per lo scudetto il prossimo anno!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD del Milan:"Come è andata? Era il terzo incontro. Abbiamo dato loro un aggiornamento dal punto di vista economico. E' andata meglio rispetto alle previsioni. Gli abbiamo ripresentato il piano dei prossimi anni. C'è stata una lunga discussione sui piani poi ci siamo lasciati con rispetto e simpatia. Ora aspettiamo una loro risposta. Il MIlan ha un finanziamento in essere, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno presentare anche una lettera scritta di Elliott che garantisce il suo supporto in caso remoto di default. Quindi nulla può succedere alle finanze del Milan. Rifinanziamento? Ne abbiamo parlato con la Uefa. Li abbiamo rassicurato su tempistiche e finanziamenti. *Potrebbe essere finanziamento puro o socio che entra in società*. Ma non so se ci sarà o da dove arriverà. Siamo qui perchè nei tre anni prima di noi non erano stati rispettati i parametri. E' plausibile che ci siano sanzioni. Speriamo che non tarpino troppo le ali. Ci saranno ripercussioni sul mercato? Non ho la più pallida idea cosa ci sia nei loro pensieri. Ci siamo lasciati con simpatia siamo in attesa di future richieste e approfondimenti. Novità sul rifinanziamento? Abbiamo tre proposte sul tavolo. Non voglio più fare previsioni. E' una cosa importante. Mi auguro di risolvere la questione il prima possibile. *Il Milan dovrà cedere giocatori?* Escludiamo le potenziali sanzioni, parlo della parte economica: al di là delle questioni tecniche, io non sono obbligato a cedere. Poi dovremo inserire dei nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni. Non aspettatevi la mega campagna acquisti dello scorso anno. Credo bastino 2-3 nuovi giocatori".



Spero che l'arrivo due 2-3 giocatori non dipenda dalla cessione di 2-3 giocatori tra quelli piu' importanti in rosa, altrimenti non risolviamo nulla.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Aprile 2018)

Sanzioni a inizio giugno? Perfetto, mercato (?) bloccato fino a dopo i mondiali. Vendiamo Suso e Donnarumma e andiamo a comandare con i parametri zero e gli ultratrentenni bolliti. Un incubo senza fine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> No ma cosa dici,fa tutto parte del progetto...hanno costruito una base solida,veniamo da macerie e ci vogliono 3 anni abbi fiducia!



è esattamente così, la base c'è ed è buona anche perché l'età è giovane, purtroppo si partiva da uno schifo impressionante...

3 anni sono un buon parametro, mi aspetto di lottare per la champions già dall'anno prossimo

L'inter ha cambiato società nel 2013 ed è andata in coppa una volta nelle ultime 5 stagioni


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sul discorso FPF mi pare non abbia detto nulla di interessante.
> Sul discorso proprietà niente di nuovo, ovvero situazione sempre indecifrabile.
> 
> Sul mercato invece le parole mi sembrano in contraddizione. Parla di 2 o 3 cessioni e di 2 o 3 acquisti?? che significa?? Ovvio che non bastino, la rosa attuale basta per fare una stagione di calcio a 7 come numero.



I 2-3 sono neotitolari, escluse quindi le riserve. 

Però è tutto da vedere su chi siano quei 2-3 titolari e come si integrino.

Le 2-3 cessioni sono invece al 99% Donnarumma, Suso e Bonaventura.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2018)

Servono almeno 2-3 acquisti (di spessore) solo per sistemare la rosa attuale.Se poi ne escono 3 ne devono entrare altri 3.


----------



## Miracle1980 (20 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> I 2-3 sono neotitolari, escluse quindi le riserve.
> 
> Però è tutto da vedere su chi siano quei 2-3 titolari e come si integrino.
> 
> Le 2-3 cessioni sono invece al 99% Donnarumma, Suso e Bonaventura.



Ed è proprio questo l'errore cari amici. Non mi esprimo per Donnarumma perchè fa un ruolo ''diverso''...ma Suso e Bonaventura non vanno sostituiti! Vanno panchinati! Bisogna prendere 2 titolari al loro posto e PANCHINARLI, non venderli!


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> I 2-3 sono neotitolari, escluse quindi le riserve.
> 
> Però è tutto da vedere su chi siano quei 2-3 titolari e come si integrino.
> 
> Le 2-3 cessioni sono invece al 99% Donnarumma, Suso e Bonaventura.



OK diamo per assunto che stia parlando di 2 o 3 cessioni tra i titolari e 2 o 3 acquisti per sostituirli diciamo... ma è il resto della rosa il problema, mica basta migliorare i titolari, lo stiamo vedendo fin troppo bene che la rosa è cortissima.

Quindi se parliamo di acquisti e cessioni in totale, per me sono almeno 7 o 8 le cessioni e altrettanti gli acquisti... e tra questi mica possiamo considerarne solo 2 o 3 buoni...

Comunque vedremo, se guardo alla rosa attuale e a come la utilizza Gattuso continuo a pensare che queste siano frasi di rito e che invece vedremo un'altra mezza rivoluzione tra giugno e gennaio prossimi.


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2018)

Giuro che mai sono stato così preoccupato come in questo momento per il Milan. 
Ci siamo presentati a questo incontro con l'UEFA completamente al contrario di come avremmo dovuto fare. 

Difficile che si arrivi all'esclusione dalle coppe (improbabile, ma già il fatto che se ne parli non è certo positivo), temo invece il blocco del mercato in entrata obbligando comunque a effettuare quello in uscita.


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giuro che mai sono stato così preoccupato come in questo momento per il Milan.
> Ci siamo presentati a questo incontro con l'UEFA completamente al contrario di come avremmo dovuto fare.
> 
> Difficile che si arrivi all'esclusione dalle coppe (improbabile, ma già il fatto che se ne parli non è certo positivo), temo invece il blocco del mercato in entrata obbligando comunque a effettuare quello in uscita.



Si vabbe buonanotte


----------



## DEJAN75 (20 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giuro che mai sono stato così preoccupato come in questo momento per il Milan.
> Ci siamo presentati a questo incontro con l'UEFA completamente al contrario di come avremmo dovuto fare.
> 
> Difficile che si arrivi all'esclusione dalle coppe (improbabile, ma già il fatto che se ne parli non è certo positivo), temo invece il blocco del mercato in entrata obbligando comunque a effettuare quello in uscita.



SE...
10 anni di carcere per l' AD non ce li vogliamo mettere ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Aprile 2018)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> SE...
> 10 anni di carcere per l' AD non ce li vogliamo mettere ?



Appeso in piazza per pubblica umiliazione e tortura


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> OK diamo per assunto che stia parlando di 2 o 3 cessioni tra i titolari e 2 o 3 acquisti per sostituirli diciamo... ma è il resto della rosa il problema, mica basta migliorare i titolari, lo stiamo vedendo fin troppo bene che la rosa è cortissima.
> 
> Quindi se parliamo di acquisti e cessioni in totale, per me sono almeno 7 o 8 le cessioni e altrettanti gli acquisti... e tra questi mica possiamo considerarne solo 2 o 3 buoni...
> 
> Comunque vedremo, se guardo alla rosa attuale e a come la utilizza Gattuso continuo a pensare che queste siano frasi di rito e che invece vedremo un'altra mezza rivoluzione tra giugno e gennaio prossimi.



Anch'io non escludo molti movimenti in entrata e uscita (a patto che non si facciano minusvalenze). 

Nelle idee che hanno, la nuova formazione potrebbe essere questa:

Reina
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Strinic (Rodriguez)
Kessie Biglia Ki
Calhanoglu
Callejon (Depay) Belotti (Cutrone)

più qualche riserva. 

Ma secondo me è la direzione sbagliata, essendo Depay e Belotti due profonde incertezze. Anche dovendo sottostare al settlement agreement (sperando che le restrizioni non siano troppo severe), tra Belotti, Depay e Callejon ballano 100 milioni. A quel punto, tanto per fare qualche nome, meglio provare a fare di tutto per convincere Modric (che pare lasci il Real), prendere uno tra Mandzukic e Dzeko, e riportare qui Deulofeu in prestito.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2018)

Cosa secondo me si evince dalle parole di Fassone:

1) Sulla copertura del debito di Li verso Elliot la palla è nelle mani di Li, questi ha sul tavolo tre proposte di rifinanziamento a diverse condizioni e probabilmente ha nel cassetto anche l'opzione di non sottoscriverne nessuna e cedere una quota di minoranza. Quale soluzione sceglierà, quando la sceglierà... sarà una decisione che prenderà Mr. Li. Ha tempo fino ad Ottobre, ma la UEFA è stata rassicurata che anche nel caso (impossibile) che Li non sottoscriva nessuna delle proposte ricevute, che non ceda o non riesca e cedere una quota di minoranza e non onori il debito di Elliot, per il Milan non ci sarebbero ripercussioni in quanto Il creditore (Elliot) si impegna a garantire la continuità aziendale.

2) Cosa delibererà la UEFA non è noto. I precedenti parlano di una multa con una parte piccola (5 milioni?) da pagare e una più consistente (15 milioni?) comminata solo se non si rispetta il piano presentato.

3) Il mercato quest anno sarà basato sull'autofinaziamento o poco di più. Si potrebbe rimanere così con l'aggiunta di qualche parametro zero (reina, Strinic, Li) oppure fare qualche cessione importante per coprire i buchi tattici della squadra con giocatori consistenti. Di qui l'individuazione di 2-3 partenze importanti (Donnarumma, Suso, Kalinic) e l'arrivo di 2-3 Giocatori importanti (mezz'ala. ala, centravanti) per coprire i buchi.

Secondo me in avanti, se partono Suso e Kalinic servono più giocatori, perchè siamo già corti e così rimmarremmo.


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ed è proprio questo l'errore cari amici. Non mi esprimo per Donnarumma perchè fa un ruolo ''diverso''...ma Suso e Bonaventura non vanno sostituiti! Vanno panchinati! Bisogna prendere 2 titolari al loro posto e PANCHINARLI, non venderli!



A meno che non arrivi il megaproprietario che se infischi del settlement agreement e che alle sanzioni dell'Uefa reagisca in maniera così forte da minacciarli di organizzare una Super Lega Europea con le altre big (obbligando l'UEFA a rivedere il FPF), faremo un mercato in stile Roma o in stile Inter di Thohir.

Quindi cedendo un pezzo pregiato a stagione per un triennio, e cercando di fare uno/due/tre acquisti-rivelazione all'anno. 
Senza Champions, senza stadio di proprietà, senza il marketing di Real e Barcellona, e senza diritti tv analoghi a quelli della Premier, il nostro unico mezzo di autofinanziamento è il mercato giocatori.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anch'io non escludo molti movimenti in entrata e uscita (a patto che non si facciano minusvalenze).
> 
> Nelle idee che hanno, la nuova formazione potrebbe essere questa:
> 
> ...



No no 

Non credo proprio che sia quella la squadra in mente. Ki e Strinic non saranno titolari di sicuro.
Più probabile secondo me che Hakan finisca per essere schierato da mezzala e davanti venga acquistato un tridente nuovo di zecca, ma si tratta di ipotesi basate sul nulla perchè tutto dipende dalle cessioni.

Per intenderci, se non cediamo almeno uno dei tre centravanti (oltre il solito Bacca che abbiamo sempre sul groppone) non possiamo comprarne un altro 

Da quello che si legge sui siti specializzati, l'unica certezza è che stiamo cercando una mezzala mancina da mesi e ci sono diversi profili sotto osservazione (Jankto, Dembele, Cuisance del Borussia M. sono tre nomi sicuri). Il resto è tutto abbastanza campato in aria per ora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giuro che mai sono stato così preoccupato come in questo momento per il Milan.
> Ci siamo presentati a questo incontro con l'UEFA completamente al contrario di come avremmo dovuto fare.
> 
> Difficile che si arrivi all'esclusione dalle coppe (improbabile, ma già il fatto che se ne parli non è certo positivo), temo invece il blocco del mercato in entrata obbligando comunque a effettuare quello in uscita.


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Aprile 2018)

Quando quelli della UEFA ti sorridono stringendoti la mano vuol dire che sta per arrivare la stangata del secolo. Sta a vedere che ci fanno saltare un anno di coppe europee e ci bloccano il mercato in entrata. Grazie Berlusconi e Galliani, davvero di cuore.


----------



## diavolo (20 Aprile 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Quando quelli della UEFA ti sorridono stringendoti la mano vuol dire che sta per arrivare la stangata del secolo. Sta a vedere che ci fanno saltare un anno di coppe europee e ci bloccano il mercato in entrata. Grazie Berlusconi e Galliani, davvero di cuore.



Non l'hanno fatto nei confronti dell'Inda che aveva il triplo dei nostri debiti.


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no
> 
> Non credo proprio che sia quella la squadra in mente. Ki e Strinic non saranno titolari di sicuro.
> Più probabile secondo me che Hakan finisca per essere schierato da mezzala e davanti venga acquistato un tridente nuovo di zecca, ma si tratta di ipotesi basate sul nulla perchè tutto dipende dalle cessioni.
> ...



Ma sì, cambia poco tra Ki e Strinic titolari o panchinari, è sempre la stessa zuppa. 
In pratica è probabile che non arrivi nessuno dichiaratamente più forte di Rodriguez e di Bonaventura, o giocano quei due o si sposta Calhanoglu indietro, o si lancia Locatelli (oppure Jankto, ma cedendo Locatelli) e cose così. 

I nomi usciti in attacco sono comunque tutti credibili: Depay, Belotti, Callejon, Politano e Berardi. Solo che è gente costosa che butti nel mucchio in pieno stile "Inter simpatica", senza che ci sia nessuno che ti faccia sicuramente la differenza e senza mentalità da squadra importante (tranne in parte Callejon).


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Lollo, buon per te che sei tranquillo 

Io non riesco a esserlo (relativamente al Milan, perché la notte dormo comunque bene) considerando che, per la prima volta nella storia di questo club, tre anni di Milan dipenderanno in larga misura da quello che deciderà l'UEFA.


----------



## ilcondompelato (20 Aprile 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ribadisce 2 o 3 nuovi giocatori....
> 
> domanda : reina è uno dei 3 ? così si capisce subito un po' tutto......



Penso proprio di si...io non m aspetto nulla di buono da questo mercato.
L inda nella ns stessa situazione ha fatto dei mercati scandalosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma sì, cambia poco tra Ki e Strinic titolari o panchinari, è sempre la stessa zuppa.
> In pratica è probabile che non arrivi nessuno dichiaratamente più forte di Rodriguez e di Bonaventura, o giocano quei due o si sposta Calhanoglu indietro, o si lancia Locatelli (oppure Jankto, ma cedendo Locatelli) e cose così.
> 
> I nomi usciti in attacco sono comunque tutti credibili: Depay, Belotti, Callejon, Politano e Berardi. Solo che è gente costosa che butti nel mucchio in pieno stile "Inter simpatica", senza che ci sia nessuno che ti faccia sicuramente la differenza e senza mentalità da squadra importante (tranne in parte Callejon).



Bah sui nomi in attacco, a parte l'arcinoto interesse per Belotti, incrociando le fonti serie c'è poca convergenza. 
Vedremo, per me nessuno di quelli della tua lista è un vero obiettivo.

A metà campo dipende, se esce Bonaventura verrà preso un nome importante e di esperienza secondo me.

Quello che scrivi tu ha senso però eh, almeno basandoci sull'aria che tira OGGI. Però la nostra è una situazione in divenire e non dimentichiamoci del famoso budget di 15 milioni che avevamo l'anno scorso per alcuni


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lollo, buon per te che sei tranquillo
> 
> Io non riesco a esserlo (relativamente al Milan, perché la notte dormo comunque bene) considerando che, per la prima volta nella storia di questo club, *tre anni di Milan dipenderanno in larga misura da quello che deciderà l'UEFA*.



Vabbé dai pensa che dal 2011 al 2017 le sorti del milan sono dipese dall'umore di uno con l'alzahimer...


----------



## mistergao (20 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD del Milan:"Come è andata? Era il terzo incontro. Abbiamo dato loro un aggiornamento dal punto di vista economico. E' andata meglio rispetto alle previsioni. Gli abbiamo ripresentato il piano dei prossimi anni. C'è stata una lunga discussione sui piani poi ci siamo lasciati con rispetto e *SIMPATIA*. Ora aspettiamo una loro risposta. Il MIlan ha un finanziamento in essere, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno presentare anche una lettera scritta di Elliott che garantisce il suo supporto in caso remoto di default. Quindi nulla può succedere alle finanze del Milan. Rifinanziamento? Ne abbiamo parlato con la Uefa. Li abbiamo rassicurato su tempistiche e finanziamenti. *Potrebbe essere finanziamento puro o socio che entra in società*. Ma non so se ci sarà o da dove arriverà. Siamo qui perchè nei tre anni prima di noi non erano stati rispettati i parametri. E' plausibile che ci siano sanzioni. Speriamo che non tarpino troppo le ali. Ci saranno ripercussioni sul mercato? Non ho la più pallida idea cosa ci sia nei loro pensieri. Ci siamo lasciati con *SIMPATIA* siamo in attesa di future richieste e approfondimenti. Novità sul rifinanziamento? Abbiamo tre proposte sul tavolo. Non voglio più fare previsioni. E' una cosa importante. Mi auguro di risolvere la questione il prima possibile. *Il Milan dovrà cedere giocatori?* Escludiamo le potenziali sanzioni, parlo della parte economica: al di là delle questioni tecniche, io non sono obbligato a cedere. Poi dovremo inserire dei nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni. Non aspettatevi la mega campagna acquisti dello scorso anno. Credo bastino 2-3 nuovi giocatori".



Simpatia, simpatia a pioggia come se non ci fosse un domani. Tra l'altro 'sta cosa del possibile nuovo socio mi intriga, se anche Fassone inizia a buttrla lì, tra un momento simpatico ed un altro, vuol dire che qualcosa sotto c'è.



Aron ha scritto:


> A meno che non arrivi il megaproprietario che se infischi del settlement agreement e che alle sanzioni dell'Uefa reagisca in maniera così forte da minacciarli di organizzare una Super Lega Europea con le altre big (obbligando l'UEFA a rivedere il FPF), faremo un mercato in stile Roma o in stile Inter di Thohir.
> 
> Quindi cedendo un pezzo pregiato a stagione per un triennio, e cercando di fare uno/due/tre acquisti-rivelazione all'anno.
> Senza Champions, senza stadio di proprietà, senza il marketing di Real e Barcellona, e senza diritti tv analoghi a quelli della Premier, il nostro unico mezzo di autofinanziamento è il mercato giocatori.



Sì, penso finirà così. Che comunque se già vendiamo Donnarumma e Suso siamo a posto per un'estate, il problema sorgerà eventualmente dal 2019, anche se il surplus di simpatia tipico del Milan lo aiuterà anche in questo caso.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> A meno che non arrivi il megaproprietario che se infischi del settlement agreement e che alle sanzioni dell'Uefa reagisca in maniera così forte da minacciarli di organizzare una Super Lega Europea con le altre big (obbligando l'UEFA a rivedere il FPF), faremo un mercato in stile Roma o in stile Inter di Thohir.
> 
> Quindi cedendo un pezzo pregiato a stagione per un triennio, e cercando di fare uno/due/tre acquisti-rivelazione all'anno.
> Senza Champions, senza stadio di proprietà, senza il marketing di Real e Barcellona, e senza diritti tv analoghi a quelli della Premier, il nostro unico mezzo di autofinanziamento è il mercato giocatori.



Quest'anno vanno via Donnarumma e Suso,il prossimo magari vedi Romagnoli e poi che si fa?ecco perché Il mercato fatto da Mirabelli è un qualcosa di vergognoso da tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sul discorso FPF mi pare non abbia detto nulla di interessante.
> Sul discorso proprietà niente di nuovo, ovvero situazione sempre indecifrabile.
> 
> Sul mercato invece le parole mi sembrano in contraddizione. Parla di 2 o 3 cessioni e di 2 o 3 acquisti?? che significa?? Ovvio che non bastino, la rosa attuale basta per fare una stagione di calcio a 7 come numero.



Ecco, i tuoi dubbi sono i miei.
Non siamo obbligati a vendere ma se ne entrano 3 ne potrebbero uscire tre.
Parla come se avessimo una rosa di 25 calciatori.
Non ho capito una fava.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, i tuoi dubbi sono i miei.
> Non siamo obbligati a vendere ma se ne entrano 3 ne potrebbero uscire tre.
> Parla come se avessimo una rosa di 25 calciatori.
> Non ho capito una fava.



Per me sotto sotto ha voluto dire che saremo costretti a fare un mercato con saldo a 0


----------



## sette (20 Aprile 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Reina, Ki e Strinic!!



esatto o quasi, Ki non è sicuro, gli altri 2 sì


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, i tuoi dubbi sono i miei.
> Non siamo obbligati a vendere ma se ne entrano 3 ne potrebbero uscire tre.
> Parla come se avessimo una rosa di 25 calciatori.
> Non ho capito una fava.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me sotto sotto ha voluto dire che saremo costretti a fare un mercato con saldo a 0



Infatti sarà così se vorremo utilizzare quegli acquisti in Europa  altrimenti potremo utilizzarli solo in Italia. Proprio come ha fatto la prima Inter di Suning che, malgrado il SA stipulato prima da Thohir, ha speso moltissimo e infatti quell'anno non ha potuto schierare i giocatori più costosi in Europa.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sul discorso FPF mi pare non abbia detto nulla di interessante.
> Sul discorso proprietà niente di nuovo, ovvero situazione sempre indecifrabile.
> 
> Sul mercato invece le parole mi sembrano in contraddizione. Parla di 2 o 3 cessioni e di 2 o 3 acquisti?? che significa?? Ovvio che non bastino, la rosa attuale basta per fare una stagione di calcio a 7 come numero.



A me sembra strano che nessun giornalista stia indagando in direzione Elliot-Telecom. Mi sono fatto l'idea che il Milan sia parte di un'operazione ben più grossa che coinvolge il fondo Elliot e Telecom Italia, e che ormai Elliot sia il vero proprietario del Milan. Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti il fatto che Elliot si sia detta disponibile a supportare Li (un perfetto sconosciuto e pure un po' discusso) in qualunque modo. Ma mi pare chiaro, Li è solo un paravento.


----------



## sette (20 Aprile 2018)

che mediocrità, che anonimato


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Infatti sarà così se vorremo utilizzare quegli acquisti in Europa  altrimenti potremo utilizzarli solo in Italia. Proprio come ha fatto la prima Inter di Suning che, malgrado il SA stipulato prima da Thohir, ha speso moltissimo e infatti quell'anno non ha potuto schierare i giocatori più costosi in Europa.



Preferirei comunque averceli i giocatori buoni per usarli in italia anzichè sguazzare nella mediocrità.
Perchè se ne entrano 3 ok ma se ne escono altri 3 (suso , gigio e un altro) non so se abbiamo fatto passi in avanti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Preferirei comunque averceli i giocatori buoni per usarli in italia anzichè sguazzare nella mediocrità.
> *Perchè se ne entrano 3 ok ma se ne escono altri 3 (suso , gigio e un altro) non so se abbiamo fatto passi in avanti.*



E' lo stesso dubbio che ho avuto anche io leggendo le parole di Fassone riguardo il mercato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> A me sembra strano che nessun giornalista stia indagando in direzione Elliot-Telecom. Mi sono fatto l'idea che il Milan sia parte di un'operazione ben più grossa che coinvolge il fondo Elliot e Telecom Italia, e che ormai Elliot sia il vero proprietario del Milan. Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti il fatto che Elliot si sia detta disponibile a supportare Li (un perfetto sconosciuto e pure un po' discusso) in qualunque modo. Ma mi pare chiaro, Li è solo un paravento.



Elliot non si è detta disponibile a supportare Li. Si è detta disponibile a supportare il Milan. Sono cose ben diverse.

In sostanza Elliot scrive che se anche Li non pagasse i debiti verso Elliot, questa, che a quel punto può richiedere la liquidazione del Milan, si impegna a garantire continuità aziendale e futuro alla società fino alla vendita delle quote ricevute come garanzia.


----------



## sette (20 Aprile 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Elliot non si è detta disponibile a supportare Li. Si è detta disponibile a supportare il Milan. Sono cose ben diverse.
> 
> In sostanza Elliot scrive che se anche Li non pagasse i debiti verso Elliot, questa, che a quel punto può richiedere la liquidazione del Milan, si impegna a garantire continuità aziendale e futuro alla società fino alla vendita delle quote ricevute come garanzia.



Però questo impegno sulla gestione aziendale è il minimo sindacale per chi vuole stare al timone di un club come il Milan.

In pratica stanno dicendo che il Milan in mani loro non fallirà: ci mancherebbe solo questa.

A me e a molti altri però interessa che il Milan torni a vincere: quanto tempo dobbiamo aspettare?


----------



## luigi61 (20 Aprile 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> a parte elliott, situazione molto fumosa e in alto mare





kipstar ha scritto:


> ribadisce 2 o 3 nuovi giocatori....
> 
> domanda : reina è uno dei 3 ? così si capisce subito un po' tutto......





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Reina, Ki e Strinic!!





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto e noto:
> Sanzioni sicure (20-30 milioni)
> Mercato con massimo 2-3 innesti finanziati da cessioni
> Li che ancora non sa come sistemarsi e quindi opzioni tutte sul tavolo
> ...





Zenos ha scritto:


> No ma cosa dici,fa tutto parte del progetto...hanno costruito una base solida,veniamo da macerie e ci vogliono 3 anni per tornare nell'olimpo...Bisogna solo aver fiducia in Mirabellis





Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> I tre acquisti sono già stati fatti: Reina, Strinic e Bacca. Fuori Donnarumma, Kalinic e Locatelli. Mi sembra un discreto miglioramento...finalmente lotteremo per lo scudetto il prossimo anno!





Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sanzioni a inizio giugno? Perfetto, mercato (?) bloccato fino a dopo i mondiali. Vendiamo Suso e Donnarumma e andiamo a comandare con i parametri zero e gli ultratrentenni bolliti. Un incubo senza fine.





Aron ha scritto:


> I 2-3 sono neotitolari, escluse quindi le riserve.
> 
> Però è tutto da vedere su chi siano quei 2-3 titolari e come si integrino.
> 
> Le 2-3 cessioni sono invece al 99% Donnarumma, Suso e Bonaventura.



That's all
By by Milan


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Però questo impegno sulla gestione aziendale è il minimo sindacale per chi vuole stare al timone di un club come il Milan.
> 
> In pratica stanno dicendo che il Milan in mani loro non fallirà: ci mancherebbe solo questa.
> 
> A me e a molti altri però interessa che il Milan torni a vincere: quanto tempo dobbiamo aspettare?



Ma il Milan non andrá ad Elliot. Li ha giá 3 proposte di rifinanziamento e potrebbe vendere quote. É solo una sicurezza ipotetica. Sul ritornare a vincere bisogna dar tempo di crescere a questa societá. Quest anno i ricavi sono cresciuti del 20% minimo, senza champions. Diamo tempo


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma il Milan non andrá ad Elliot. Li ha giá 3 proposte di rifinanziamento e potrebbe vendere quote. É solo una sicurezza ipotetica. Sul ritornare a vincere bisogna dar tempo di crescere a questa societá. Quest anno i ricavi sono cresciuti del 20% minimo, senza champions. Diamo tempo



Ma se è stato Fassone a dire qualche settimana fa che avremo ricavi per 210/220 mln, ma dove lo vedi un aumento del 20%?
Giusto per capirci i ricavi del Milan dell'anno prima sono circa 214 mln.


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2018)

Vedo sui social che ci sono tifosi convinti che partano tre riserve e arrivino tre campioni. 

Se partono tre titolarissimi e arrivano tre buoni sarà già tanto.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD del Milan:"Come è andata? Era il terzo incontro. Abbiamo dato loro un aggiornamento dal punto di vista economico. E' andata meglio rispetto alle previsioni. Gli abbiamo ripresentato il piano dei prossimi anni. C'è stata una lunga discussione sui piani poi ci siamo lasciati con rispetto e simpatia. Ora aspettiamo una loro risposta. Il MIlan ha un finanziamento in essere, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno presentare anche una lettera scritta di Elliott che garantisce il suo supporto in caso remoto di default. Quindi nulla può succedere alle finanze del Milan. Rifinanziamento? Ne abbiamo parlato con la Uefa. Li abbiamo rassicurato su tempistiche e finanziamenti. *Potrebbe essere finanziamento puro o socio che entra in società*. Ma non so se ci sarà o da dove arriverà. Siamo qui perchè nei tre anni prima di noi non erano stati rispettati i parametri. E' plausibile che ci siano sanzioni. Speriamo che non tarpino troppo le ali. Ci saranno ripercussioni sul mercato? Non ho la più pallida idea cosa ci sia nei loro pensieri. Ci siamo lasciati con simpatia siamo in attesa di future richieste e approfondimenti. Novità sul rifinanziamento? Abbiamo tre proposte sul tavolo. Non voglio più fare previsioni. E' una cosa importante. Mi auguro di risolvere la questione il prima possibile. *Il Milan dovrà cedere giocatori?* Escludiamo le potenziali sanzioni, parlo della parte economica: al di là delle questioni tecniche, io non sono obbligato a cedere. Poi dovremo inserire dei nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni. Non aspettatevi la mega campagna acquisti dello scorso anno. Credo bastino 2-3 nuovi giocatori".



_"Non sono obbligato a cedere. Però dovremo inserire nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni."_


Ormai si è messo pure a fare supercazzole.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> _"Non sono obbligato a cedere. Però dovremo inserire nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni."_
> 
> 
> Ormai si è messo pure a fare supercazzole.



E' passato da "sono sicuro" a " Non ho la più pallida idea"

Mi sa proprio che avevi ragione su sto personaggio.. io all'inizio ero scettico su questo Fakessone visto i suoi passati col Napoli e Inter non furono chissa che ricordiamo i "Thoir ha speso 400 mln per il mercato"


----------



## Davidoff (20 Aprile 2018)

Ragà, non sentite il rumore di artigli che graffiano disperatamente sugli specchi? Questa dirigenza ha fallito sotto tutti i punti di vista, mettendo una pietra tombale sulle già scarse speranze che avevamo di risorgere. Preparatevi ad assistere ad emozionanti duelli per agguantare il sesto posto ancora per molti anni.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo l'incontro con la Uefa. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'AD del Milan:"Come è andata? Era il terzo incontro. Abbiamo dato loro un aggiornamento dal punto di vista economico. E' andata meglio rispetto alle previsioni. Gli abbiamo ripresentato il piano dei prossimi anni. C'è stata una lunga discussione sui piani poi ci siamo lasciati con rispetto e simpatia. Ora aspettiamo una loro risposta. Il MIlan ha un finanziamento in essere, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno presentare anche una lettera scritta di Elliott che garantisce il suo supporto in caso remoto di default. Quindi nulla può succedere alle finanze del Milan. Rifinanziamento? Ne abbiamo parlato con la Uefa. Li abbiamo rassicurato su tempistiche e finanziamenti. *Potrebbe essere finanziamento puro o socio che entra in società*. Ma non so se ci sarà o da dove arriverà. Siamo qui perchè nei tre anni prima di noi non erano stati rispettati i parametri. E' plausibile che ci siano sanzioni. Speriamo che non tarpino troppo le ali. Ci saranno ripercussioni sul mercato? Non ho la più pallida idea cosa ci sia nei loro pensieri. Ci siamo lasciati con simpatia siamo in attesa di future richieste e approfondimenti. Novità sul rifinanziamento? Abbiamo tre proposte sul tavolo. Non voglio più fare previsioni. E' una cosa importante. Mi auguro di risolvere la questione il prima possibile. *Il Milan dovrà cedere giocatori?* Escludiamo le potenziali sanzioni, parlo della parte economica: al di là delle questioni tecniche, io non sono obbligato a cedere. Poi dovremo inserire dei nuovi giocatori, quindi potrebbero esserci due tre cessioni. Non aspettatevi la mega campagna acquisti dello scorso anno. Credo bastino 2-3 nuovi giocatori".



alcune considerazioni, in attesa di capire cosa farà l'UEFA e come si evolverà la situazione societaria...

1. Fassone avrebbe potuto dire la qualunque, anche le cose più ottimistiche, sarebbe stato comunque messo in croce.
prendo quindi gli spunti per me più significativi...

2. Parla di rifinanziamento o ingresso di soci: per me 90 su 100 il socio è Elliott, ma non fosse così bisogna capire chi sarà in minoranza e con che obiettivi...

3. ribadisce le 3 proposte: vuol dire che ha mostrato ancora solvibilità, forse migliore di 12 mesi fa (altrimenti non credo una ridefinizione migliorerebbe la situazione), ma non saprei...
e se la solvibilità e le garanzie sono le stesse (controllante in pegno all'istituto) anche se la tempistica fosse più lunga, le covenant sulla non svalutazione del patrimonio rimarrebbero (nessuno accetterebbe in pegno una società da smembrare a livello patrimoniale)...

4. parla di 2-3 innesti per migliorare la rosa, quindi immagino siano diversi dai parametri zero bloccati (ad oggi due, a sostituire un 41enne che si ritira, e un terzino che avrà giocato 3 volte)...
chiaramente non mi aspetto chissà che, ma credo che l'intenzione sia quella di cedere Suso, Silva e Kalinic: Silva per sostituirlo con qualcuno di più pronto, Kalinic per un esterno di riserva, Suso per un esterno che abbia le caratteristiche chieste da Gattuso, quindi più fisicità.
resterebbe il nodo centrocampo: dovessero prendere Wilshere e Meyer sarebbero arrivi intelligenti...

5. Parla di sanzioni fino alla stagione scorsa, quindi essendo SA e non VA, immagino che già questa stagione sia contata nel triennio, quindi a meno di ammortamenti significativi, le prossime due stagioni devono essere praticamente chiuse in pari, i -30 milioni rischi di raggiungerli già in questa stagione...

6. Le sanzioni più aspre a livello economico ad oggi le hanno avute PSG e City, poi revocate. l'Inter venne sanzionata di 14 milioni...
credo, per la mole di passivo, siano quelle le cifre... va detto che al contrario di PSG, City e parzialmente Inter, il Milan non ha avuto introiti UEFA nel triennio sanzionato, quindi credo influirà anche questo, in positivo per noi...


----------



## DrHouse (20 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' passato da "sono sicuro" a " Non ho la più pallida idea"
> 
> Mi sa proprio che avevi ragione su sto personaggio.. io all'inizio ero scettico su questo Fakessone visto i suoi passati col Napoli e Inter non furono chissa che ricordiamo i "Thoir ha speso 400 mln per il mercato"



non è obbligato a cedere per raggiungere gli obiettivi richiesti dall'UEFA.
mentre dovrà cedere per l'eventuale mercato, e per rispettare le eventuali restrizioni UEFA sulle liste...


----------



## luigi61 (20 Aprile 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quest'anno vanno via Donnarumma e Suso,il prossimo magari vedi Romagnoli e poi che si fa?ecco perché Il mercato fatto da Mirabelli è un qualcosa di vergognoso da tutti i punti di vista.



Amico Zenos secondo me non è Mirabelli, che pure ha palesato grossi limiti nel suo operato, il responsabile del mercato e degli investimenti decisi per il Milan. ...come si suol dire IL PESCE PUZZA DALLA TESTA...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' passato da "sono sicuro" a " Non ho la più pallida idea"
> 
> Mi sa proprio che avevi ragione su sto personaggio.. io all'inizio ero scettico su questo Fakessone visto i suoi passati col Napoli e Inter non furono chissa che ricordiamo i "Thoir ha speso 400 mln per il mercato"


Non dimentichiamo la storia del famoso sponsor arabo per l'inter 


"Ci siamo lasciati con simpatia."


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non è obbligato a cedere per raggiungere gli obiettivi richiesti dall'UEFA.
> mentre dovrà cedere per l'eventuale mercato, e per rispettare le eventuali restrizioni UEFA sulle liste...



se dobbiamo raggiungere i -30, altro che non deve cedere...deve venderne due!
Ma probabilmente avrai dimenticato quando a settembre disse che ci potevano essere delle cessioni se non si raggiungeva la champions, poi ritrattò per poi ridirlo di nuovo. Insomma sempre sul pezzo il buon Fessone.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Aprile 2018)

#sensibilita
#rispetto
#simpatia


----------



## DrHouse (20 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se dobbiamo raggiungere i -30, altro che non deve cedere...deve venderne due!
> Ma probabilmente avrai dimenticato quando a settembre disse che ci potevano essere delle cessioni se non si raggiungeva la champions, poi ritrattò per poi ridirlo di nuovo. Insomma sempre sul pezzo il buon Fessone.



a settembre parlava di un planning che prevedeva la Champions, e quindi un mercato diverso.
in mancanza di Champions doveva cedere.

se invece fai un piano dove prevedi l'Europa League, non hai bisogno di cedere per rientrare nei parametri, ma solo se vuoi fare cambi alla rosa, e se vuoi che questi innesti possano essere inseriti in Lista UEFA (dato che con probabilità uno dei paletti sarà questo)


----------



## Milanlove (20 Aprile 2018)

Piano piano anche lui sta gettando la maschera...

sul ffp non sa dire nulla anche se si è capito che non è andata bene. 
sul rifinanziamento fumo su fumo, l'unica certezza è che ancora non hanno trovato niente di buono altrimenti si saprebbe già tutto.
sul calciomercato sta mettendo le mani avanti, se va benissimo faremo l'autofinanziamento. Venderemo i migliori (se ci riusciremo, voglio proprio vedere come faremo per Donnarumma) e con quei soldi ne dovremo trovare di più bravi per riuscire a migliorare l'attuale rosa. Tutto affidato a Mirabelli, l'uomo che nell'estate scorsa ha bruciato più di metà di 240 milioni di euro.

Io spero che il bluff di questa nuova gestione venga a galla il prima possibile, in modo tale da attirare nuovi possibili investitori che fiutino l'affare di prendere un Milan in crisi a prezzo scontato. Sceicco vieni a salvarci.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> a settembre parlava di un planning che prevedeva la Champions, e quindi un mercato diverso.
> in mancanza di Champions doveva cedere.
> 
> se invece fai un piano dove prevedi l'Europa League, non hai bisogno di cedere per rientrare nei parametri, ma solo se vuoi fare cambi alla rosa, e se vuoi che questi innesti possano essere inseriti in Lista UEFA (dato che con probabilità uno dei paletti sarà questo)



non è così. Dato che avremo un rosso di almeno 90 mln, altri soldi da dare per il mercato fatto questa estate, ecc ecc.
Ma d'altronde è lui stesso ad affermarlo, solo che gli piace trollare, qualcuno ci casca qualcun altro no.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Piano piano anche lui sta gettando la maschera...
> 
> sul ffp non sa dire nulla anche se si è capito che non è andata bene.
> sul rifinanziamento fumo su fumo, l'unica certezza è che ancora non hanno trovato niente di buono altrimenti si saprebbe già tutto.
> ...



siamo ritornati al ritornello: "se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno". E' praticamente quello eh.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è così. Dato che avremo un rosso di almeno 90 mln, altri soldi da dare per il mercato fatto questa estate, ecc ecc.
> Ma d'altronde è lui stesso ad affermarlo, solo che gli piace trollare, qualcuno ci casca qualcun altro no.



perchè 90 milioni di rosso?
secondo me saranno meno...
poi bisogna capire che tipo di ammortamenti faranno, ma non credo si arrivi a cifre del genere.

non mi capacito di come un vecchio volpone come te in questioni economiche non stia ad Harvard o Stamford, o faccia l'AD del Milan, dato che al contrario di noi plebe lei non casca in certe cose.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> perchè 90 milioni di rosso?
> secondo me saranno meno...
> poi bisogna capire che tipo di ammortamenti faranno, ma non credo si arrivi a cifre del genere.
> 
> non mi capacito di come un vecchio volpone come te in questioni economiche non stia ad Harvard o Stamford, o faccia l'AD del Milan, dato che al contrario di noi plebe lei non casca in certe cose.



Mai detto di essere un esperto. Ma se non sbaglio è riportato praticamente da tutti che sarà abbastanza alto il rosso in bilancio, lo stesso FESSONE lo ha detto. Però va bene ci penserò, magari mi prendono al Milan a fare l'AD, ce l'ha fatta pure un ex guardalinee, perché no?.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Aprile 2018)

Basta farne uscire solo 1 (Gigio) a 100 mil. e far entrare 3 giocatori da 30 e faremo l’upgrade. 
La vera sfida dei dirigenti sarà vendere bene il nostro portiere.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> a settembre parlava di un planning che prevedeva la Champions, e quindi un mercato diverso.
> in mancanza di Champions doveva cedere.
> 
> se invece fai un piano dove prevedi l'Europa League, non hai bisogno di cedere per rientrare nei parametri, ma solo se vuoi fare cambi alla rosa, e se vuoi che questi innesti possano essere inseriti in Lista UEFA (dato che con probabilità uno dei paletti sarà questo)



o aumentiamo i ricavi tramite nuove sponsorizzazioni o saremo per forza costretti a cedere. Poi che Fassone non lo dica pubblicamente in maniera esplicita mi pare giusto. Se arrivano sanzioni per il ffp, vuol dire che non siamo in regola, vuol dire che l'attuale gestione econimica del club non va bene. Visto che abbiamo pure aumentato il monte ingaggi nell'ultimo anno, aumentando i costi dovremo per forza di cose aumentare i ricavi l'anno prossimo. E per aumentare i ricavi o comunque abbassare i costi, devi cedere giocatori se non trovi miracolose sponsorizzazioni.
Poi probabilmente qualcuno acquisteremo, ma sicuramente se venderemo a 50 non compreremo a 70-80, ma più realisticamente a 20-30 secondo me. Questa secondo me è la traduzione del "dobbiamo migliorare la rosa, quindi qualcuno forse cederemo" di Fassone. A mio parere, in realtà la frase corretta da dire era "dobbiamo sistemare i conti, quindi cederemo qualche giocatore, ma proveremo a rimpiazzarlo con quello che resta una volta sistemati i conti". Ci pensa Mirabelli....


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> o aumentiamo i ricavi tramite nuove sponsorizzazioni o saremo per forza costretti a cedere. Poi che Fassone non lo dica pubblicamente in maniera esplicita mi pare giusto. Se arrivano sanzioni per il ffp, vuol dire che non siamo in regola, vuol dire che l'attuale gestione econimica del club non va bene. Visto che abbiamo pure aumentato il monte ingaggi nell'ultimo anno, aumentando i costi dovremo per forza di cose aumentare i ricavi l'anno prossimo. E per aumentare i ricavi o comunque abbassare i costi, devi cedere giocatori se non trovi miracolose sponsorizzazioni.
> Poi probabilmente qualcuno acquisteremo, ma sicuramente se venderemo a 50 non compreremo a 70-80, ma più realisticamente a 20-30 secondo me. Questa secondo me è la traduzione del "dobbiamo migliorare la rosa, quindi qualcuno forse cederemo" di Fassone. A mio parere, in realtà la frase corretta da dire era "dobbiamo sistemare i conti, quindi cederemo qualche giocatore, ma proveremo a rimpiazzarlo con quello che resta una volta sistemati i conti". Ci pensa Mirabelli....



esatto, la penso anche io così. Proponiti anche tu per Harvard...non si sa mai..


----------



## Milanlove (20 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> siamo ritornati al ritornello: "se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno". E' praticamente quello eh.



esatto. Io temo inoltre che venderemo a un tot e compreremo a meno.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mai detto di essere un esperto. Ma se non sbaglio è riportato praticamente da tutti che sarà abbastanza alto il rosso in bilancio, lo stesso FESSONE lo ha detto. Però va bene ci penserò, magari mi prendono al Milan a fare l'AD, ce l'ha fatta pure un ex guardalinee, perché no?.



vediamo quanto sarà.
ma non credo proprio sarà di quel genere, e non credo proprio tu abbia sparato una cifra a caso, ma avrai fatto confusione (come sempre) tra diversi piani.

non è necessario che metti i maiuscoli, il soprannome lo leggiamo già da prima. personalmente lo ignoro, e cerco di passare sempre oltre, dato che mi pare non ti dispiaccia se il Milan vada male...
sollazzi tuoi, de gustibus.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esatto, la penso anche io così. Proponiti anche tu per Harvard...non si sa mai..



adesso vado a discutere il piano con la Uefa: "Quest'anno arriviamo quinti-sesti, l'anno prossimo vinciamo scudetto e EL e l'anno dopo la champions. Quindi i nostri ricavi quintuplicheranno nel giro di 2-3 anni. Non sanzionateci e non fateci i conti in tasca al momento".

Poi vado a farmi intervistare fuori dalla UEFA e dico "sono fiducioso ed ottimista. A posto". Ahh e ora qualche altro mesetto di respiro...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> vediamo quanto sarà.
> ma non credo proprio sarà di quel genere, e non credo proprio tu abbia sparato una cifra a caso, ma avrai fatto confusione (come sempre) tra diversi piani.
> 
> non è necessario che metti i maiuscoli, il soprannome lo leggiamo già da prima. personalmente lo ignoro, e cerco di passare sempre oltre, dato che mi pare non ti dispiaccia se il Milan vada male...
> sollazzi tuoi, de gustibus.



Già come sempre faccio confusione, e poi però i giornali riportano le stesse cifre, e vabbè sarà un vizio quello di sbagliarmi e fare confusione, che ci vuoi fare. 
Adesso sono pure antimilanista e godo se il Milan va male. Ottimo  Detto poi da uno che fa della coerenza il suo pregio migliore (prima grande Fassone e Mirabelli), poi via tutti(perché perdiamo o non vinciamo). Giusto così 
D'altronde da uno che da patenti di tifo non mi aspetto di meglio. Quanto meno spero che tu non sia tanto in là con gli anni, perché questi discorsi potrei capirli solo se a farmeli fosse un adolescente.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> adesso vado a discutere il piano con la Uefa: "Quest'anno arriviamo quinti-sesti, l'anno prossimo vinciamo scudetto e EL e l'anno dopo la champions. Quindi i nostri ricavi quintuplicheranno nel giro di 2-3 anni. Non sanzionateci e non fateci i conti in tasca al momento".
> 
> Poi vado a farmi intervistare fuori dalla UEFA e dico "sono fiducioso ed ottimista. A posto". Ahh e ora qualche altro mesetto di respiro...



aggiungo avremo ricavi dalla Cina per almeno 60 mln il primo anno, per poi arrivare a 200 circa entro 5 anni.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Aprile 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> o aumentiamo i ricavi tramite nuove sponsorizzazioni o saremo per forza costretti a cedere. Poi che Fassone non lo dica pubblicamente in maniera esplicita mi pare giusto. Se arrivano sanzioni per il ffp, vuol dire che non siamo in regola, vuol dire che l'attuale gestione econimica del club non va bene. Visto che abbiamo pure aumentato il monte ingaggi nell'ultimo anno, aumentando i costi dovremo per forza di cose aumentare i ricavi l'anno prossimo. E per aumentare i ricavi o comunque abbassare i costi, devi cedere giocatori se non trovi miracolose sponsorizzazioni.
> Poi probabilmente qualcuno acquisteremo, ma sicuramente se venderemo a 50 non compreremo a 70-80, ma più realisticamente a 20-30 secondo me. Questa secondo me è la traduzione del "dobbiamo migliorare la rosa, quindi qualcuno forse cederemo" di Fassone. A mio parere, in realtà la frase corretta da dire era "dobbiamo sistemare i conti, quindi cederemo qualche giocatore, ma proveremo a rimpiazzarlo con quello che resta una volta sistemati i conti". Ci pensa Mirabelli....



che debbano aumentare i ricavi è indubbio, dato che ad oggi i costi di gestione superano i ricavi.
ma un conto è presentare un piano che preveda introiti Champions che magari non sarebbero arrivati (e quindi devi trovare la toppa per recuperare quegli introiti), un altro è presentare un piano sostenibile in base ai ricavi annui.
per questo dico: se hanno presentato un piano che prevede una sostenibilità di gestione in linea coi ricavi, non è obbligatorio cedere.
credo in questo caso le cessioni saranno necessarie per cambiare qualcosa in rosa, e quindi per autofinanziare il mercato, e per rispettare la molto probabile restrizione che prevederà il saldo 0 tra acquisti e cessioni in lista UEFA.
ad oggi, alcuni ricavi sono già cresciuti (qualche cessione in più degli scorsi anni, più incassi da stadio, introiti, seppur minimi, UEFA e maggiori introiti dalla Coppa Italia), e dato che fino al 30 giugno (data di scadenza del bilancio) le partnership sono uguali allo scorso anno, credo il trend sia in aumento.
non bisogna comunque fermarsi, anche se ad oggi, il grosso dei proventi lo fanno i diritti TV e la Champions, per cui più che inventarsi chissà che, bisogna principalmente tornare a giocare lì.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Già come sempre faccio confusione, e poi però i giornali riportano le stesse cifre, e vabbè sarà un vizio quello di sbagliarmi e fare confusione, che ci vuoi fare.
> Adesso sono pure antimilanista e godo se il Milan va male. Ottimo  Detto poi da uno che fa della coerenza il suo pregio migliore (prima grande Fassone e Mirabelli), poi via tutti(perché perdiamo o non vinciamo). Giusto così
> D'altronde da uno che da patenti di tifo non mi aspetto di meglio. Quanto meno spero che tu non sia tanto in là con gli anni, perché questi discorsi potrei capirli solo se a farmeli fosse un adolescente.



non credo un giornale abbia mai riportato una tua cifra.
io ti ignoro da mesi, eccetto quando mi quoti, per favore fai lo stesso.
continua a pensare ai rientri di capitale, ai miliardari in fila per comprarci a 4 soldi, a sperare nei fallimenti odierni e quello che vuoi.
sei libero di fare ciò che vuoi, basta che non mi stanchi.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non credo un giornale abbia mai riportato una tua cifra.
> io ti ignoro da mesi, eccetto quando mi quoti, per favore fai lo stesso.
> continua a pensare ai rientri di capitale, ai miliardari in fila per comprarci a 4 soldi, a sperare nei fallimenti odierni e quello che vuoi.
> sei libero di fare ciò che vuoi, basta che non mi stanchi.



Mi ignori da mesi:

poi andiamo a vedere e quasi ogni tuo post, lanci frecciatine, soprattutto nella sezione news societarie.. Bel modo di ignorare 

Di quello che penso io, tu non ci hai capito nulla, ma figurati cosa mi frega. L'importante in teoria sarebbe l'educazione, perché io ho sempre rispettato il parere di tutti, a differenza tua. Ma questa non può dipendere certo da me. Buona serata e non stancarti troppo


----------



## Milanlove (20 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> che debbano aumentare i ricavi è indubbio, dato che ad oggi i costi di gestione superano i ricavi.
> ma un conto è presentare un piano che preveda introiti Champions che magari non sarebbero arrivati (e quindi devi trovare la toppa per recuperare quegli introiti), un altro è presentare un piano sostenibile in base ai ricavi annui.
> per questo dico: se hanno presentato un piano che prevede una sostenibilità di gestione in linea coi ricavi, non è obbligatorio cedere.
> credo in questo caso le cessioni saranno necessarie per cambiare qualcosa in rosa, e quindi per autofinanziare il mercato, e per rispettare la molto probabile restrizione che prevederà il saldo 0 tra acquisti e cessioni in lista UEFA.
> ...



appunto. Con tutto il rispetto ma "più incassi da stadio, introiti, seppur minimi, UEFA e maggiori introiti dalla Coppa Italia" di che stiamo parlando? Non ci paghi nemmeno lo stipendio lordo di un solo giocatore come Bonucci con questi nuovi maggiori ricavi.
Noi a livello di ricavi dobbiamo fare una vera e propria svolta con le sponsorizzazioni e questa non la farai mai e poi mai con un Milan quinto o sesto nell'inutile campionato italiano. Per questo dico che non ci sarà mai un vero e utile aumento di ricavi, ma l'unico modo per mettersi in regola con il ffp sarà solo quello di vendere a un tot e comprare a meno. Ridurre i costi, incassare e spendere poco. Venderemo non per migliorare la rosa, ma prima di tutto per sistemare i conti. Poi se comprando a meno miglioreremo la rosa, bene così. Poi però penso a Mirabelli...


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Io spero che il bluff di questa nuova gestione venga a galla il prima possibile, in modo tale da attirare nuovi possibili investitori che fiutino l'affare di prendere un Milan in crisi a prezzo scontato. Sceicco vieni a salvarci.




Questa situazione fa comodo a tutti. 
Il settlement agreement imporrà un Milan low-cost per sistemare i conti, quindi un club più facile da vendere e appetibile da comprare. Intanto il nuovo compratore potrà anch'esso investire poco sempre con la scusa del settlement agreement.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Aprile 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> appunto. Con tutto il rispetto ma "più incassi da stadio, introiti, seppur minimi, UEFA e maggiori introiti dalla Coppa Italia" di che stiamo parlando? Non ci paghi nemmeno lo stipendio lordo di un solo giocatore come Bonucci con questi nuovi maggiori ricavi.
> Noi a livello di ricavi dobbiamo fare una vera e propria svolta con le sponsorizzazioni e questa non la farai mai e poi mai con un Milan quinto o sesto nell'inutile campionato italiano. Per questo dico che non ci sarà mai un vero e utile aumento di ricavi, ma l'unico modo per mettersi in regola con il ffp sarà solo quello di vendere a un tot e comprare a meno. Venderemo non per migliorare la rosa, ma prima di tutto per sistemare i conti. Poi se comprando a meno miglioreremo la rosa, bene così. Poi però penso a Mirabelli...



no.
il FPF non impone di arrivare a 500 milioni di fatturato.
ti impone di pareggiare i costi di gestione.
a bilancio 2016 i costi di gestione erano di poco inferiore ai 300 milioni, a fronte di 236 di fatturato.
il tuo compito ad oggi, senza la Champions, è quello di ridurre il gap.
e, aggiungo io per il fatturato superiore ad altre avversarie in Italia, avere risultati sportivi migliori di questi.

quindi, se il Milan va in UEFA proponendo un piano che prevede la base di partenza dei 236 milioni più i piccoli aumenti che ci sono stati per ricavi da stadio e risultati sportivi, e cerchi di ridurre i costi di gestione (no commissioni, mercato autofinanziato se necessario, come detto in intervista), tu intanto ti fai approvare il SA, poi il di più è sempre meglio.

ripeto: con questo fatturato il Milan non avrebbe mai dovuto uscire dalla zona Champions (ma tutti sappiamo perchè la vecchia gestione si è tenuta alla larga), e che c'è bisogno di tornarci.
dico solo che se per questa stagione e la prossima prevedi un piano che porta al pareggio basato sull'Europa League, le cessioni si fanno per finanziare il mercato, non per urgenze finanziarie.

magari fossimo riusciti a entrare in Champions quest'anno, magari.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi ignori da mesi:
> 
> poi andiamo a vedere e quasi ogni tuo post, lanci frecciatine, soprattutto nella sezione news societarie.. Bel modo di ignorare
> 
> Di quello che penso io, tu non ci hai capito nulla, ma figurati cosa mi frega. L'importante in teoria sarebbe l'educazione, perché io ho sempre rispettato il parere di tutti, a differenza tua. Ma questa non può dipendere certo da me. Buona serata e non stancarti troppo



"quasi ogni tuo post" lo tradurrei con "un solo post".
che tra l'altro era una risposta all'articolo, e ai commenti tuoi ma anche di altri. vivo e scrivo bene anche senza di te.
chiaro che poi ti senti il centro del mondo, e fai bene nella tua sfera a farlo, ma tranquillo che non sei il mio di centro.
sono sempre stato educato, quando chiamato in causa ho risposto.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> no.
> il FPF non impone di arrivare a 500 milioni di fatturato.
> ti impone di pareggiare i costi di gestione.
> a bilancio 2016 i costi di gestione erano di poco inferiore ai 300 milioni, a fronte di 236 di fatturato.
> ...



a parte che non ho scritto che dobbiamo incassare 500 milioni, ma prendendo le tua cifre come per vere, dove li trovi 60 milioni all'anno di sponsorizzazioni in più? E' quasi un aumento del 30% dei tuoi ricavi attuali? mica noccioline. Non capisco che voglia dire "un piano basato sulla EL..." (mi sembra una supercazzola alla Fassone/Galliani ). Chi ti dà questi 60 milioni? Perchè dovrebbe darteli ora e non già quest'anno o l'anno prima? E perchè a questo punto non ce ne facciamo dare 120 in più?
La realtà attuale è che il milan provando a raccimolare sponsor a destra e sinistra (come fanno d'altronde tutti) non riesce a sostenere i propri attuali costi. Ragion per cui, in mancanza di nuovi importanti ricavi, devi ridurre i costi, devi vendere.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Aprile 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> a parte che non ho scritto che dobbiamo incassare 500 milioni, ma prendendo le tua cifre come per vere, dove li trovi 60 milioni all'anno di sponsorizzazioni in più? E' quasi un aumento del 30% dei tuoi ricavi attuali? mica noccioline. Non capisco che voglia dire "un piano basato sulla EL..." (mi sembra una supercazzola alla Fassone/Galliani ). Chi ti dà questi 60 milioni? Perchè dovrebbe darteli ora e non già quest'anno o l'anno prima? E perchè a questo punto non ce ne facciamo dare 120 in più?
> La realtà attuale è che il milan provando a raccimolare sponsor a destra e sinistra (come fanno d'altronde tutti) non riesce a sostenere i propri attuali costi. Ragion per cui, in mancanza di nuovi importanti ricavi, devi ridurre i costi, devi vendere.



13 milioni dalla Europa League che prima non c'erano
i soldi per le cessioni 2017, dato che nel 2016 a parte El Sharaawi e qualche spicciolo per i giovani non c'erano introiti.
33 mila abbonati contro 16 mila dell'anno prima, con una media spettatori di 53 mila contro i 40 mila della stagione precedente (il che significa che i 16mila abbonati in più sono un ingresso pulito di introiti, dato che i ticket a partita singola sono simili)
la Coppa Italia ti porta più soldi.

non so con questi introiti in più quanto manca per arrivare ai costi di gestione (superiori a quelli dello scorso anno, con gli 80 milioni del mercato di luglio e agosto, ma da capire con che ammortamento).
bisogna vedere quanto manca e ragionare di conseguenza per aumentare le partnership (sono stato da sempre il primo a non esultare per l'addio di Adidas, e per l'accordo con Puma che ad oggi non migliora le condizioni).
però se con questi aumenti di ricavi riesci ad avvicinarti ai costi di gestione (che senza quella campagna acquisti si riducono), anche con i minori ricavi EL puoi presentare un piano per il SA.
che qui nessuno sta dicendo debba essere definitivo, ci mancherebbe...
però se presenti un progetto in cui in questa stagione appena trascorsa e nella prossima proponi una gestione basata intanto su ciò che hai di certo, rispetti i paletti e nel frattempo devi migliorare tutto ciò che non è andato ad oggi (partnership, milan china, risultati sportivi).


----------



## patriots88 (20 Aprile 2018)

se vendi Donnarumma e Suso hai i soldi per fare un mercato che ti rinforzi nele 3 caselle in cui pecchiamo tra i titolari.
poi dalle cessioni degli esuberi (penso a bacca che una decina di mln riesci a guadagnarceli) e dai parametri zero si riusciranno a prendere quei giocatori che ti servono per ampliare le rotazioni.

l'anno scorso c'erano le macerie, quest'anno almeno una base l'abbiamo. 
Ora bisogna rifinire il lavoro.


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> se vendi Donnarumma e Suso hai i soldi per fare un mercato che ti rinforzi nele 3 caselle in cui pecchiamo tra i titolari.
> poi dalle cessioni degli esuberi (penso a bacca che una decina di mln riesci a guadagnarceli) e dai parametri zero si riusciranno a prendere quei giocatori che ti servono per ampliare le rotazioni.
> 
> l'anno scorso c'erano le macerie, quest'anno almeno una base l'abbiamo.
> Ora bisogna rifinire il lavoro.



Prima c'è da ripianare, poi con quel che resta si fa mercato. E' impraticabile investire tutto il ricavato delle cessioni nella campagna acquisti.


----------

